

Operation Yashima: TEPCO Real Time Power Consumption, with NERV interface - mrleinad
http://kanmisikou.net/lab/power/

======
apu
For those who haven't seen the greatest anime series of all time, _Neon
Genesis Evangelion_ , "Operation Yashima" is the name of a plan to drain power
from all of Japan to fuel a giant weapon to defeat an invader.

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x659tv_roe-1-0-operation-
ya...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x659tv_roe-1-0-operation-yashima-
spanish-s_creation)

<http://wiki.evageeks.org/Episode_06>

<http://forum.evageeks.org/viewtopic.php?t=10924>

